# Update on CCS



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Previous thread:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-398270-1.html

Just thought I would share the next group of pictures. Since I had surgery on my left hand I have not been able to knit, but can do cross stitch. So I have gotten a lot done on it.

Thanks for looking and have a beautiful day.

JanetLee

And yes, there will be more than 3 photos.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

more


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, you are talented. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

more


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> Wow, you are talented. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you! Did you see the last three after your message?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have one more color to do. It is winter white and definitely need bright light to do that colors!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very striking! Love it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

BonnieP said:


> Very striking! Love it!


Hubby is really liking also! Already has the mat and frame bought!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

JanetLee, 
You are so talented! I didn't realize that you had surgery on your hand. I must have missed that post. I'm glad you have found another wonderful craft. Will you be able to knit again before too long?
Wishing you the best!
Jo


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Breathtaking!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

jojo111 said:


> JanetLee,
> You are so talented! I didn't realize that you had surgery on your hand. I must have missed that post. I'm glad you have found another wonderful craft. Will you be able to knit again before too long?
> Wishing you the best!
> Jo


Thank you!

I didn't mention it much that I was having surgery. Just a comment here and there. I have been doing CCS for more years than I want to think about sometimes!

It will probably be another week before I can get back to knitting, but that is all right. It will give me a chance to finish this beauty for hubby!


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Such fun to watch as you add the colors - is that what keeps you fascinated? Hope your hand is full use soon!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful work! Hope your hand is healing well.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow, your work is stunning. Love seeing the updates on your progress. &#128512;&#128077;


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Hubby is really liking also! Already has the mat and frame bought!


Looking forward to seeing it when you have it all finished!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

That is beautiful and a lot of work.
Dick


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

WOW, stunning


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Aimee'smom said:


> Such fun to watch as you add the colors - is that what keeps you fascinated? Hope your hand is full use soon!


One of the reasons.  It is like watching a picture develop in a way.

My hand can be used for most things as long as I am not putting pressure on the palm. I had some kind of cyst that was growing very fast and was starting to press on the nerves to my fingers. Now I entertain myself by playing with the stitches! I know, weird, but that is me! :XD:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Revan said:


> Beautiful work! Hope your hand is healing well.


Thank you and yes it is! I am sure once they take the stitches out I will be much happier! Of course that will be one less thing for me to play with! Hubby just shakes his head! Poor fella.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Newbie61 said:


> Wow, your work is stunning. Love seeing the updates on your progress. 😀👍


Thank you. Sometimes I wonder if it is too much, but I feel someone would say so if it was.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

DickWorrall said:


> That is beautiful and a lot of work.
> Dick


Thank you, just following directions! I do occasionally do that!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> WOW, stunning


Thank you! Love the sentiment behind your avatar, there is always that one person isn't there?


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

Beautiful 
Sending good vibes your way for a fast recovery.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

watchglass said:


> Beautiful
> Sending good vibes your way for a fast recovery.


Thank you, on both counts!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Very nice. Will look lovely framed.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

I love this picture. Would you tell me what frame you are using ? Do you stitch with it or was this for display for us ? Also you add one color at a time? Using the grid you have stitched. I am getting prepared to start a larger CCS than I have ever done, so looking for tips Thanks, I admire your stitching so very much . Mary Pat


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

You do beautiful work! Love seeing the pictures in color progression ... It is a lot like watching the bird come into focus!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

So striking.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Great job and for sticking with it.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

A friend of mine husband did cross stitch. I t was simply gorgeous. He would sit at the table and stitch and his wife sat a knitted. I have never known 2 such talented people. I sure miss being able to go see their work and get instructions when I need them for my knitting.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Your eagle is beautiful- love seeing the pics! Thanks for sharing them, and hope your hand is better soon.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

What marvelous workmanship and so interesting to follow your color completions. I'm sure you can finish that last color in a week and then a bit of a break from Ccs. Do you take the grid stitching out at some point?


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Hope your hand is healing well. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Beautiful! Won't be long before we see the finished project!


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

it is beautiful. it must have been so difficult with the slight nuances in colors. Interesting that you do one color at a time, I never thought of doing that when i cross stitch.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful.. wish my eyesight let me still do the CCS. xo ws


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

That is absolutely beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing. I have tried griding but it just seems to confuse me. However, I can see where you really need to grid as it seems you work one color at a time.

Again thanks for sharing it is beautiful!

Have a great day...Judy


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

PittyPat said:


> I love this picture. Would you tell me what frame you are using ? Do you stitch with it or was this for display for us ? Also you add one color at a time? Using the grid you have stitched. I am getting prepared to start a larger CCS than I have ever done, so looking for tips Thanks, I admire your stitching so very much . Mary Pat


Hi Mary Pat!

No, I don't use a frame while stitching. Just hold it in my hand. As I move closer to the center the outside edges are turned in the with stitching to the inside.

And yes, I put the grid on first. And I do one color at a time. If you have a really stiff aida clothe, putting the grid on softens it up quite nicely! I use those large spools of polyester thread that are for serging machines. At JoAnn's they are about $3.00 for around 3000 yards. Very cheap to my way of thinking.

The way I have it mounted in the posted pictures is to take pictures of the progress and of course to show here. I have it on a magnetic bulletin board that I bought at Staples that I use when holding larger patterns or several pages when I am at one of those junctions where the area I am stitching is on several pages. I have a smaller one that I use for one to two pages.

If you want to pm me your e-mail, I will send you the document I created to show folks how I put the grid on the aida clothe.

I am more than happy to help in any way I can. I really love the bigger projects, and love them even more when finished!

JanetLee


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

yarnbomb said:


> You do beautiful work! Love seeing the pictures in color progression ... It is a lot like watching the bird come into focus!


Thank you! I agree, I like going to my pictures folder and click from one to the next to see just how much I have done. Silly, I know, but while stitching it really doesn't come into focus for me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

RitaMarie said:


> OMG, it is BEAUTIFUL...I can only imagine the hours it has taken...TFS


Thank you! Unless I am doing a project for someone, I don't keep track of the hours. It is too mind blowing on some of my projects!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

mojac said:


> A friend of mine husband did cross stitch. I t was simply gorgeous. He would sit at the table and stitch and his wife sat a knitted. I have never known 2 such talented people. I sure miss being able to go see their work and get instructions when I need them for my knitting.


Would love to see some of his work! Always look for inspiration.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

irishrose24 said:


> Your eagle is beautiful- love seeing the pics! Thanks for sharing them, and hope your hand is better soon.


Thank you. The stitches are supposed to come out tomorrow (Tuesday). And not a day too soon! They have been getting grown over by my skin and I keep digging them out. Would love to take them out myself, but the doctor is already a bit leary of me because I didn't let me put me to sleep. Just a local shot.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

flowergrower said:


> What marvelous workmanship and so interesting to follow your color completions. I'm sure you can finish that last color in a week and then a bit of a break from Ccs. Do you take the grid stitching out at some point?


Thank you! Actually, I just finished it! Washed it and now it is pinned to almost the measurements. All ready for when Joe gets home next week to mount and frame for me!

No, won't be taking a break. I have a lovely Angel that Betsy sent me I want to do and I have a niece request a second scarf for her dresser. The scarf will be a somewhat boring one, but that is all right. The Angel is lovely and will more than offset that!

I take the grid stitching out as I go along. I was leaving the grid in the white areas so I would approximately know how much thread I would need for each section. Even though DMC says all their thread is the same color, it isn't! And when it comes to winter white it is really noticeable to me. Since I had two partial skeins and one full skein, I wanted to know which partial to put where so that the minor differences in color would not be as noticeable. (I hope!)

Of course when it is wet like it is now the colors really pop. Need to get some good pictures and post them.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Kateydid said:


> Hope your hand is healing well. Your work is beautiful.


Thank you, and yes it is!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nonasdada said:


> it is beautiful. it must have been so difficult with the slight nuances in colors. Interesting that you do one color at a time, I never thought of doing that when i cross stitch.


Thank you. From my very first cross stitch I have done it this way. I did try one time to do it the row by row method a lot of folks do and I just could not keep the colors straight! This way works for me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Judy-japcrp said:


> That is absolutely beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing. I have tried griding but it just seems to confuse me. However, I can see where you really need to grid as it seems you work one color at a time.
> 
> Again thanks for sharing it is beautiful!
> 
> Have a great day...Judy


Thank you.

Maybe you could try in on a small project first and see what you think. I always have the grid stitches a certain way so when I glance at them I know the count and spot I want. But, just because it works for me doesn't mean it would work for everyone else. We are all different.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind and lovely works!

It is great when others like what I like to do. Sharing with my extended family! :thumbup:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Your CCS projects are always so beautiful!
I will be PMing you for the grid instructions. Thank you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Damama said:


> Your CCS projects are always so beautiful!
> I will be PMing you for the grid instructions. Thank you.


Thank you! I will get it sent to you. On the lap top now, will need to sign on to the desk top where the document is.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you! I will get it sent to you. On the lap top now, will need to sign on to the desk top where the document is.


No hurry, thank you


----------



## nellie47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Do you do your own grid lines?Are they easy to pull out when you finish a section?.I l so do a lot of cross stitch and usually start in bottom left corner and work upwards. The pattern I am working on now has 6 differentsections. I find it is very relaxing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nellie47 said:


> Do you do your own grid lines?Are they easy to pull out when you finish a section?.I l so do a lot of cross stitch and usually start in bottom left corner and work upwards. The pattern I am working on now has 6 differentsections. I find it is very relaxing.


Yes, I do. There is fabric out there now that already has the grid lines on it. I usually pick it out as I go along. If you look at some of the earlier pictures of this series, you will notice some places where I have already snipped it out. Sometimes if there are only a few stitches along the grid line I will leave the line there for reference. Especially if those stitches are "out there" in terms of the other stitches. More land marks in a way.

I think my largest project had something like 52 pages. It was a lot! But they were all numbered and made sense when you put them side by side, so that helped. But it sure was nice seeing the blacked out sections getting bigger and bigger!

I hope you post of picture of what you are working on! In progress photos are great!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

JanetLee... hello.... wow wow wow. The picture is truly amazing. So beautiful... I bet Joe can't wait to get it framed. What size is it? I glad to hear your hand is healing. And stitches coming out.. yipee those darn cysts...
I miss being able to do ccs.. I can't hold the needle very long, and some days not at all. Today would be one of those days. Joints are tender. And my fingers have the tingly feeling. thank you for sharing... I can't wait to see it framed. . Mary


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> JanetLee... hello.... wow wow wow. The picture is truly amazing. So beautiful... I bet Joe can't wait to get it framed. What size is it? I glad to hear your hand is healing. And stitches coming out.. yipee those darn cysts...
> I miss being able to do ccs.. I can't hold the needle very long, and some days not at all. Today would be one of those days. Joints are tender. And my fingers have the tingly feeling. thank you for sharing... I can't wait to see it framed. . Mary


Thank you Mary! It is 14 inches wide and 18 1/2 inches tall. I am sure one of the first things he will do when he gets back and get it put together! I tease and say that is his job, but he is so much better at it than I am.

Sorry to hear about your hands. I will be so glad to get the stitches out later today. It is probably my imagination, but I feel them pulling. Uncomfortable!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I have one more color to do. It is winter white and definitely need bright light to do that colors!


For the first time we are living in an area where there are many bald eagles as well as Great Blue Herons.Coming from the prairies this is something we look for every time we going near the see . We saw three beautiful bald eagles at one time yesterday, near Crofton B .C. and they were so beautiful. The tide was coming in and I am not sure whether that had anything to do with it, but all three dived and we couldn't tell whether they caught fish or not. What a thrill for us! They are so beautiful and graceful. Your cross stitch is glorious. Good for you! I would love to have that one hanging on my wall! Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I didn't mention it much that I was having surgery. Just a comment here and there. I have been doing CCS for more years than I want to think about sometimes!
> 
> It will probably be another week before I can get back to knitting, but that is all right. It will give me a chance to finish this beauty for hubby!


You must be quite familiar with Bald eagles if you live inWashington, south of us. It is a real thrill for me. Janet lee do you ever get up to Vancouver Island? There are some wonderful hikes right near Duncan, where we live. I would love to have coffee with you sometime if ever you come this way. Shirley


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> You must be quite familiar with Bald eagles if you live inWashington, south of us. It is a real thrill for me. Janet lee do you ever get up to Vancouver Island? There are some wonderful hikes right near Duncan, where we live. I would love to have coffee with you sometime if ever you come this way. Shirley


Thank you Shirley! We keep saying we are going to take a day trip one of the times when Joe is home. Has not happened yet!

Would love to have a sit and chat! Don't drink coffee, but sure we could come up with something I like! 

And we have a tree in the field back of our house that gets a lot of attention from some of the local bald eagles. One year there was a juvenile who was very unhappy! I think he (she) must have been on one of the first flights and didn't want to take off again! It fussed in that tree for most of the day. The parents kept coming back until it finally went with them!

Are you ever in my area? Let me know if you are, could meet somewhere or even at my home if you are not allergic to cats!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh Janet, this is so gorgeous. I look at your CCS and yearn to bring mine out, but the needles always seem to win. I wish you all the best on your hand. I did a CCS of an Eagle flying over the purple mountains and gifted it to my son and DIL years ago.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

craftyone51 said:


> Oh Janet, this is so gorgeous. I look at your CCS and yearn to bring mine out, but the needles always seem to win. I wish you all the best on your hand. I did a CCS of an Eagle flying over the purple mountains and gifted it to my son and DIL years ago.


Sounds beautiful, do you have a picture to share?


----------



## Pixie Lu (Apr 16, 2015)

Another work of art that is just beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Pixie Lu said:


> Another work of art that is just beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Janet lee - that is absolutely beautiful! It is so alive and it looks like he could fly away. 

I am so impressed with your CCS - there are some ladies in our senior center who belong with the graft group and have done some, but nothing like this one. Please post again when it in the frame. You must feel so good about it. Yes, appreciation is one of the nicest things about doing art work, although we do it because we love to do it. I applaud you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you. From my very first cross stitch I have done it this way. I did try one time to do it the row by row method a lot of folks do and I just could not keep the colors straight! This way works for me.


Your way makes more sense to me as your are painting a picture. If instead you stictch across the row that would take the fun away if it was me. the way you do it you see the bird slowly appearing - what a pleasure that must be.!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Your way makes more sense to me as your are painting a picture. If instead you stictch across the row that would take the fun away if it was me. the way you do it you see the bird slowly appearing - what a pleasure that must be.!


Thank you for your generous comments! From my very first cross stitch project back when I was a small child I have done it one color at a time. Even with embroidery, I always do one color at a time. Sometimes it drives folks batty because they want to see what one block looks like! I like embroidering quilt blocks. I really go all out on some of them!

I like the slowly coming into focus. Satisfies something I think.

How much of this lovely rain are you receiving?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you. Sometimes I wonder if it is too much, but I feel someone would say so if it was.


I feel the same, but you know those who create enjoy seeing what others create. I decided not to worry about it. not on this thread. We are all doing one thing or another and appreciation is so nice to receive. 
so don't let that feeling stop you from showing your work. Each and everyone of us worries about the same thing and yet we never feel that way about another member's work. Post away and have fun reading the nice remarks. That is why they opened this section so we can appreciate each other. (just my opinion)


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

Lovely work. I'm happy to hear that you are doing so well and soon will be able to knit also.


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

Lovely work. Glad to hear that you are doing well and can enjoy your knitting also.

Kathy

P.S. Have you ever thought that we look a bit similar in our Avatars?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you for your generous comments! From my very first cross stitch project back when I was a small child I have done it one color at a time. Even with embroidery, I always do one color at a time. Sometimes it drives folks batty because they want to see what one block looks like! I like embroidering quilt blocks. I really go all out on some of them!
> 
> I like the slowly coming into focus. Satisfies something I think.
> 
> How much of this lovely rain are you receiving?


We got a little bit yesterday. Victoria got more. It is a lovely bright and sunny day and we are going up to Ladysmith to the Boat Festival. I will sit and knit and dh will checks out all the beautiful boats. This is such an interesting place. We drove to Nanaimo yesterday, less than an hour. After the areas around Calgary, distance is different here. So many beautiful shrubs are in bloom here right now. A new experience for us. The Canadian Rockies are my favorite place in the world, I grew up near them, but here it is so full of beauty. The Arbutus trees with the brown trunks , and the constant change in weather. We are really happy here.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

greythounds said:


> Lovely work. Glad to hear that you are doing well and can enjoy your knitting also.
> 
> Kathy
> 
> P.S. Have you ever thought that we look a bit similar in our Avatars?


Thank you, and yes we do! Another sister! :sm09:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We got a little bit yesterday. Victoria got more. It is a lovely bright and sunny day and we are going up to Ladysmith to the Boat Festival. I will sit and knit and dh will checks out all the beautiful boats. This is such an interesting place. We drove to Nanaimo yesterday, less than an hour. After the areas around Calgary, distance is different here. So many beautiful shrubs are in bloom here right now. A new experience for us. The Canadian Rockies are my favorite place in the world, I grew up near them, but here it is so full of beauty. The Arbutus trees with the brown trunks , and the constant change in weather. We are really happy here.


Sounds like a lovely day, Shirley. Did you take any pictures? I will have to check out chit chat is see. I really enjoy seeing all the different areas of this beautiful planet.

Where I grew up in Misery, we had the river bluffs, plus some smaller mountains towards the southern part of the state. With the Mississippi River meeting with the Missouri just south of us, we also had a lot of river views! It was a beautiful area to grow up in. But, we had cedars there, where here it is more pine and spruce.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Just love it!!
Takes my breath away!!


----------

